# Just found out I have to take a speech class.



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm attending Purdue University for an engineering degree, and I just found out I have to take a speech class, any tips on how to get through it. Don't know exactly how long I have to talk for yet, but I still don't like it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

For one thing, try not to get so anxious before you even take the class. I had to take a speech class as part of my Honors core, when I entered St. John's University. It wasn't as bad as I thought, and it was over before I knew it. My class involved making timed speeches ranging from about 2 to 8 minutes. I always volunteered to give my speech first, so that I'd be graded before less anxious classmates went up there. I could also recover from all my anxiety while I watched everyone (and I mean EVERYONE -- giving speeches is a number-one fear among most people) else nervously give their speeches.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm going to take speech next semester :afr It helps to think that everyone in the class is in the same boat. I pray the speeches aren't too long. Six or seven minutes would be fine.


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm planning on taking mine in my 3rd semester, so that I have time to get used to being around people in college.

If you don't take it in your first semester maybe try to speak up in other classes and answer questions. I'm still having difficulty with this but I try to push myself

might want to read this topic http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... hp?t=55907


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'm attending Purdue University for an engineering degree, and I just found out I have to take a speech class, any tips on how to get through it. Don't know exactly how long I have to talk for yet, but I still don't like it.


[email protected],

Wow - Shout out to West Lafayette and northern Indiana! (My dad went there his first year in college - same time as Bob Griese).

Hoosier Holla aside , the key to a speech is in preparation as it is with any class. Know what you are talking about (confidence) and the rest will fall into place. I had to do a presentation that was estimated by my manager to be 20 minutes? Heh! It was 45 and I answered all of my questions! You are there to inform. :yes

If somebody asks you something you don't know - just say you will look it up and get back to them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had to take a speech class. It was like taking the worst ****ing thing I could ever imagine and making a mandatory class out of it.

Good luck. :lol


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. I think I had read on this forum before to try meeting with your schools student disabilities department. I want to do that as well... to see if that could be waved for me... if I could take something instead to graduate. But I'm scared... so I haven't even checked that out yet. Even group presentations are really hard for me (ok well "hard" is an understatement). 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I failed my Oral Comm class this fall semester. Never went half the time - it freaked me the hell out.


----------



## dazed (Dec 30, 2006)

I really feel sorry for the people that posted who have a hard time and failed speech communication classes.

I am a 5th year Junior - yes, a junior (I am going to explain this but that will be another thread :sigh ) . I decided to take my speech communication classes around my senior year (next semester) - the reason for this is my social anxiety. I thought that by my senior year I would be more confident and ready. I am now 20 turning 21 in a few months and I still have social anxiety issues but I think I will survive the communication class next sem. If I took this in my freshman or sophomore year, I probably will have a *very* hard time going to the class let alone present a speech. Most of my academic problems are because of my social anxiety, I know that it's just in my head - but the feeling when you are in front of the class and that you have to make a speech makes me really really nervous for some unknown reason.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Just got done with that class. It was sheer torture.

Your best bet is to tell your teacher about your social anxiety; I did. Maybe you two can work something out, or stop by your disability office at school and get an accomodation.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

carry said:


> Six or seven minutes would be fine.


Even six or seven minutes is way too long. What the hell can one person talk about in a speech class for this long? Oh my god, my major requires a speech class and I keep putting it off. I hope they are about one minute and that's it (I know I'm stretching but oh well)


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

I had to take speech class too, but I didn't find it that bad. Knowing that everybody is the same situation and is nervouse about doing a speech made me feel better. I also found that the better I knew the topic I was going to make a speech about, the less anxious it made me.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I dreaded taking speech class in college and put it off. But when I finally ended up taking it, it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. So it probably wont be as bad as you think. The speeches weren't that hard, the class was small which made it more comfortable, and all but one speech were less than 5 minutes. Good luck and don't get too worried over it.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

I have to take a speech class too! I've been dreading this class the whole time i've been here. I'm saving it for my last year (next year). I'm hoping to take it during the summer and get it out of the way faster!


----------



## gt1987 (Nov 13, 2006)

i'm taking an online speech class..almost got locked out of it, but some openings magically appeared. words cant express how happy i am, as this was my main source of general anxiety-just knowing eventually i'd need to take this class. the speech needs to be videotaped, but your grade barely drops if you don't do it


----------

